# Stainless steel air valves



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi All I am looking very hard to find a place to purchased Stainless steel air valves for air pump.Tired of using plastic one.Anyone know of a good place for it.Thanks


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

My go to for a lot of things: http://www.jehmco.com/


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

How is the shipping rate Thanks


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Very reasonable IMO .


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you purchased any Stainless steel air valves from them?If so which one would you recomand?I cant seem to find it in their website Thanks


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Try Angelfins, Mops both Canadian, or Kens fish, Angels plus or Dr. Smith and Fosters. I have purchased from Kens and had no complaints.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks All will try.There was someone telling me they got from a friend in toronto but didnot tell me exactly,I really hate to order from U.S but I wii try in toronto first If failed I will order from U.s,I saw a few home fish room that had the one i was looking for .I love it so much.But They will not tell me where they excatly get it from.I will keep on trying.Thanks


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

Try Jehmco or Kens - brass valves sell for around $1.50 - every CDN supplier they are around $5-6 - you want to get brass, steel corrodes and rusts.

Just search on brass air valves or air valves - you will need to tap them into PVC pipe, need to buy a tap and the piping.

Thanks


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

simba said:


> Have you purchased any Stainless steel air valves from them?If so which one would you recomand?I cant seem to find it in their website Thanks


http://www.jehmco.com/html/air_accessories.html - AV4 is the brass valve $1.20 each

They also have stainless steel, this still corrodes with time exspecially if near salt water, I have used both, brass is the way to go. Brass or Steel is quite heavy so freight can add up if you are ordering a 100 of them etc.. Have the shipped postage by ground.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Bluegularis Thanks for the info.NIce of you to respond.


----------

